# Smoked Salmon bellies



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2016)

Before I start the next modifying phase of  my MES40 (poor thing!), thought I'd do another run of Salmon but this time concentrate on a couple bags of Salmon bellies and chunks.  For those who eat a lot of Salmon, you can relate to how tasty the belly meat is. Very juicy and rich in flavor.   Many just toss it away when they are cutting their fish up. Not me.  I also kept the pelvic fin on a few pieces for the meat that surrounds it is wonderful. 

Yes, as you can see I used my mailbox mod.  I was in that testing frame of mind.  Loved the results.   And yes, this smoker is being controlled by an  Auber PID which was donated to me from fellow member TromaRon.  Thanks Ron!  It works perfectly.  I owe you. 













For the smoke, I ran it for 1.5hours @ 128*, bump to 140* for another hour, bump to 155* for another hour until an IT of 140 was achieved.  Started with Alder pellets and then went to Apple.   
























Look at them yummy finny friends.  These will be vacuumed sealed up and into the freezer for the upcoming Salmon season,,,,,unless the wife and I woof em down today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks great! I tried to give you points Craig, but it said I was over my limit, never had that happen!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 21, 2016)

Craig if your wife ever goes tuna fishing make sure she gets the tuna bellies. They are outrageously good when smoked.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks delicious!

Is that a glaze on them?

I think I could eat the whole pan!

Points!

Al


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2016)

Those are the best parts of the fish to smoke and eat.....


----------



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  Al,  that glaze is just a water diluted honey brushed on immediately after removal from the smoker,  followed by a very light sprinkle of coarse pepper. The heat from the meat absorbs the honey very quickly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

